# EN Publishing is holding a $1.99 Sale!



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2007)

[imager]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/images/enplogo.gif[/imager]*EN Publishing* is holding one of its infrequent sales.  Everything (that's nearly 100 products) is on sale for the teeny-tiny price of just *$1.99*.

You can grab bestselling classics, such as_ Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns_, _Wild Spellcraft_ or _Elements of Magic _ for just $1.99.  Or you could grab books from the EN Arsenal line, the Necromancer's Legacy line, or some of the visual aids and props such as _Fantasy Money_.  There are too many to list here.

Click here for the full list of products - *90+ products, all available for just $1.99 each*. 


_*War of the Burning Sky* products are not on sale - unfortunately, we can't do that, because it's not fair to all the people who prepaid via a subscription._


----------



## doppelganger (Nov 10, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> _*War of the Burning Sky* products are not on sale - unfortunately, we can't do that, because it's not fair to all the people who prepaid via a subscription._




What about the fairness to all the people who paid full price for the items that ARE now on sale?


----------

